# Will ther Audi seats fit the UR without modification ?



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Will other Audi seats fit the UR without modification ?
Thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Will ther Audi seats fit the UR without modification ? (radgti8v)*

Seats from 4000 based cars will fit, with mods. CGT a direct fit?
Other potentials include Golf, Corrado, Jetta, and Scirocco seats as well, but the frames might have to be moved a bit.
It's no big deal.
Here's a link to a post regarding this subject, not long ago.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3009497

_Modified by Sepp at 4:36 PM 1-24-2007_


_Modified by Sepp at 6:51 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Will ther Audi seats fit the UR without modification ? (Sepp)*

I recently installed 85-87 style 4000Q seats in my 83 UrQ and they were not a direct fit .The center track on the 4000 seats are different ,the latching handle and mechanism are on the opposite side .
I removed the covers from the 4000 seats and installed them on my Ur base but it when I disassembled the seats I realised that the 4000 seat latch and pivot mechanism could be transfered from one seat to the other and a small tab would have to be removed and rewelded on the other side and then they would work.
The other thing that I have heard but not verified myself is that the GT and 2wd 4000 seats have the seat back adjuster located lower due to the lower center tunnel which will make contact with the high floor tunnel in the UrQ.
I have some pictures if you need them ,re-reading my desciption I can see how it may be hard to understand what I am trying to say.
Hope this helps 
G


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Will ther Audi seats fit the UR without modification ? (FV 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FV 5* »_I recently installed 85-87 style 4000Q seats in my 83 UrQ and they were not a direct fit .The center track on the 4000 seats are different ,the latching handle and mechanism are on the opposite side .
I removed the covers from the 4000 seats and installed them on my Ur base but it when I disassembled the seats I realised that the 4000 seat latch and pivot mechanism could be transfered from one seat to the other and a small tab would have to be removed and rewelded on the other side and then they would work.
The other thing that I have heard but not verified myself is that the GT and 2wd 4000 seats have the seat back adjuster located lower due to the lower center tunnel which will make contact with the high floor tunnel in the UrQ.
I have some pictures if you need them ,re-reading my desciption I can see how it may be hard to understand what I am trying to say.
Hope this helps 
G


Corrected my post, thanks!


----------

